# 2011 RS LTZ CRuze remote start?



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

Unless I'm mistaken, the climate control system switches must be left in the desired position... meaning if you want the car to warm up using the remote start, you will need to leave the climate controls set for heat and at the desired fan speed setting.

You may also want to check your owner's manual for more information.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

From the manual...


*Remote Vehicle Start*
The vehicle may have this feature
that allows you to start the engine
from outside the vehicle.​

*(Remote Vehicle Start):*

This button will be on the RKE
transmitter if the vehicle has remote
start.
Vehicles with an automatic climate
control system will default to a
heating or cooling mode depending
on the outside temperature during
a remote start. A vehicle without
automatic climate control will default
to the last used heating or cooling
mode. Once the key is turned to
ON/RUN, the climate control system
will turn on at the setting the vehicle
was last set to. If the vehicle has
heated seats, they may come on​​​

during a remote start.​

*It will take about 5 minutes before the engine is warm enough to start blowing warm air.*​


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hmm...I find that odd. I have an LT+ w/o auto climate control and when I remote start my car, it blasts air at some unique level. For example, I'd leave my car with the fans set to "1", remote start, and I'd end up in a vehicle with fans blasting between "2-3". Turning the car on does not change the fan back to "1". I have to change it to either "OFF" or "2", then back to "1" to get the AS LEFT fan speed.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Check "configure" settings.....*

Maybe you're fan speed is changeable under "config"....check and see.


----------

